# need batteries, on a budget....



## broomhandle (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello guys. i started a EV convert of a 914 in 2007... ress hit, and my 914 is about 50% done, and has been sitting since 2009. motor is in, attached i have a zapi controller. but i am stuck on batteries. i was going with a 120v 10 batts.

in 2007 i was looking into yellow top optimas. they are 99 each.... now they are 200 each. 

does anybody have an idea for a cheap temp? or just anything... it has turned into a budget build and im almost there....

i was even thinking about going with 5 batteries and running the zapi on like a 1/2 power just to get moving....

and if anybody can help, im in the CA Sacramento area.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

How temp? I used 29DCs (now 29HM ~$100 ea at Sams) for my first pack and they lasted an average of 1 year.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 22, 2009)

Ziggythewiz said:


> How temp? I used 29DCs (now 29HM ~$100 ea at Sams) for my first pack and they lasted an average of 1 year.



well, temp i was meaning like... until i can afford something better.

even 100 x10 i cant do....

this project might sit for longer or possible have to be sold...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What are your performance requirements anyway? Mine ran pretty well on just 6 batts to go in for inspection. If a 5-10 mile range is useful to you you could get it on the road without too much lead.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

broomhandle said:


> well, temp i was meaning like... until i can afford something better.
> 
> even 100 x10 i cant do....
> 
> this project might sit for longer or possible have to be sold...



get a loan! its worth paying a little interest to get it done right sooner rather than later. Particularly if you can talk a friend or family into giving you a good rate.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 22, 2009)

dtbaker said:


> get a loan! its worth paying a little interest to get it done right sooner rather than later. Particularly if you can talk a friend or family into giving you a good rate.


im asked.... and a baby here in a few days, its just not the right time. ive just been thinking. a cheap route to get it going.... or sell it as a 1/2 way project..... 

i really dont want to sell it.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

dtbaker said:


> get a loan! its worth paying a little interest to get it done right sooner rather than later. Particularly if you can talk a friend or family into giving you a good rate.


Good point. The interest on a $5k loan at 10% would be much cheaper than 1 year's use of floodies.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

broomhandle said:


> im asked.... and a baby here in a few days, its just not the right time. ive just been thinking. a cheap route to get it going.... or sell it as a 1/2 way project.....
> 
> i really dont want to sell it.



ahhhh..... babies and convertibles are hard to have at the same time.  I sold a '66 Sunbeam Tiger under similar circumstances...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

broomhandle said:


> im asked.... and a baby here in a few days, its just not the right time. ive just been thinking
> i really dont want to sell it.


Are you sure? Some babies can fetch a pretty good price.


----------



## Electroddy (Dec 29, 2009)

broomhandle said:


> Hello guys. i started a EV convert of a 914 in 2007... ress hit, and my 914 is about 50% done, and has been sitting since 2009. motor is in, attached i have a zapi controller. but i am stuck on batteries. i was going with a 120v 10 batts.
> 
> in 2007 i was looking into yellow top optimas. they are 99 each.... now they are 200 each.
> 
> ...


HI Broomhandle. If you inquire at some of the smaller mechanic shops. You might be able to get Interstate deep cycle seconds. I am up in Oroville Ca. and there is a place here that i got three group 24 Megatrons for 40$ each. I could have gotten 31's for the same price. (Ididn't because the 31's just don't FIT.)


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

broomhandle said:


> Hello guys. i started a EV convert of a 914 in 2007... ress hit, and my 914 is about 50% done, and has been sitting since 2009. motor is in, attached i have a zapi controller. but i am stuck on batteries. i was going with a 120v 10 batts.
> 
> in 2007 i was looking into yellow top optimas. they are 99 each.... now they are 200 each.
> 
> ...


try an autowrecker, they should have some at 1/2 price or less if you look around you should find 10 of the same batts


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you see lou-ace's thread at http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79665?

He's 10 hours away from you, so freight might be a killer...


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

broomhandle said:


> Hello guys. i started a EV convert of a 914 in 2007... ress hit, and my 914 is about 50% done, and has been sitting since 2009. motor is in, attached i have a zapi controller. but i am stuck on batteries. i was going with a 120v 10 batts.
> 
> in 2007 i was looking into yellow top optimas. they are 99 each.... now they are 200 each.
> 
> ...



BroomHandle,

I sent you a PM. 


Pete


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Electroddy said:


> HI Broomhandle. If you inquire at some of the smaller mechanic shops. You might be able to get Interstate deep cycle seconds. I am up in Oroville Ca. and there is a place here that i got three group 24 Megatrons for 40$ each. I could have gotten 31's for the same price. (Ididn't because the 31's just don't FIT.)



Electroddy,

I sent you a PM. 


Pete


----------

